# HP EWS driver issue- Vista- Laserjet P2015



## Lenovox61 (Nov 30, 2008)

I installed my printer on my 64 bit system with lots of problems as HP didnt have drivers for my versions of windows. I had to use drivers for a laserjet 1320 in order to make it work. 
Well, everything works just fine.

But.. Now vista is telling me around 1000 times a day that HP EWS needs drivers to function. (What on earth is HP EWS....?). Windows cant locate a driver, and therefore asks me to install it from the disc that came with HP EWS, of course I cant do that either.

I have tried to uninstall HP EWS about 10 times from control panel in vista, but it just keeps popping up!!

Its becoming quite a problem, and I cant seem to find help anywhere, have tried HP forums and other forums without luck... please help!


----------



## MichaelTech (Jul 2, 2009)

Embedded Web Server is for a network connection. If you have the printer set up as a network unit, open a browser and type in the IP adress of the printer. this will give you the properties,and means to administer the unit. As the 1320 is USB only, you will still have to get the 2015n driver . This will do the trick.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Maybe you installed the printer using a Network connected while it is connected as USB cable. Please uninstall the printer and install & download this software. This software is intended for Windows Vista 64bit 2015n. : http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=hv-44030-2


----------

